# Who is Team USA's MVP?



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

so far in this tournament?


im partial between melo and kobe, but man kobe's defense on barbosa tonight is nothing but stellar.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Kidd.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well Melo has been pretty much nothing short of unreal offensively, but Kobe's commitment to defense so far has just been.. remarkable. His playmaking has been fantastic too. He's got my vote.


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd have to say Kobe. He has played the best all-around. He is sacrificing his to make everyone happy. And his defense has been superb.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Watched many of these games and if you gave it to Kidd, Kobe, Lebron or Melo, I would have no problems. They've been fantastic.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

The first name that really come to my mind is Kobe Bryant. Although what he does is not that imposing statistically, he has made plays (assist leader during the first game) and tremendous defense on the opposing team's wing players. Remember how Vasquez got really frustrated? Melo provides scoring and toughness so I wouldn't also discount his value. Kidd has been their best point guard so far by playing the passing lanes very well and initiating the fastbreak efficiently. 

My vote so far goes to Kobe Bryant for his great all-around contribution to Team USA.


----------



## Astral (Apr 23, 2007)

Kobe has been absolutely unreal.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe. Or Melo.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You could choose any one of Melo, Kobe, LBJ, or Kidd. If I had to choose, it would probably be between Melo and JKidd, with my vote going to Kidd. He's completely changed the game for every one of those other guys. He's making it a heck of a lot easier for them out there. It's such a luxury to have a real point guard out there.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

LeBron


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is leading the _opinion_ poll by huge margin.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Melo's leading in points, but ball movement and defense is more important on this team. With the exception of Prince, Chandler, Kidd, and Dwight on some nights, any of these guys can score whenever they want. Kobe and Kidd have set the tone with their defense and ball movement. My vote goes to Kobe.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I have no doubt in my mind that Kobe could score as much as Melo if he wanted to, and his defense and passing have been on another level. He's my choice, but Kidd, LeBron, and Melo have been pretty near perfect in their roles as well. You can't just look to PPG this time to see who's most valuable.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I feel all of the big 3 (Carmelo, Kobe, LBJ) have done a great job filling their respective roles on the team. Also guys like Howard who do all the dirty work, have really made a difference closing the lane down and allowing our guards to press up on the perimeter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Also, it's pretty clear that we're doing a lot better this year largely just because we're learning how to play according to FIBA rules.

We're setting moving picks, we're handchecking at the perimeter, we've even taken a shot or two off the rim. We're learning just how much we can get away with in international ball, negating one of our biggest weaknesses over the past couple of years. 

It's easy to assume that the addition of Kidd, Redd, Kobe, and Miller are the reasons that we seem to be doing better this year, but from what I have seen it's the continuity that is really looking good. There is movement on offense, extremely crisp rotations on defense, and there is some really good chemistry brewing. These guys are starting to know where each other is going to be. 

Howard, Lebron, Kobe, and Kidd have been wonderful defensively throughout the tournament so far, and we're going to be winning games pretty easily as long as these guys are applying the pressure at the perimeter. If we don't get killed by the pick and roll again (we're starting to understand how to deal with all the moving screens), we should be fine through the rest of the tournament.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

Tough choice between Melo, Kidd, and Kobe (LeBron slightly behind these 3), but I've got to pick Kobe. He's bringing new intensity to this team and playing some amazing D.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm going with Kobe, because of his defense, and overall play.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

They have all been great.

Melo is on fire, Kidd has done a masterful job of leading the offense, Kobe has been playing excellent defense and Bron has been a beast in the open court.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i wish i could vote for 3...kidd has been great, kobe has been superb, and redd has been shoooting the lights out...but i had to go with kobe...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Any of 4 people could get this, but I think it belongs to Kidd. He's the one setting the tempo.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Kidd


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

To steal a line from everyone's favorite social studies teacher, "Thats like asking me to pick which one of my sons I love more." I honestly couldn't choose one right now from Kidd, Kobe, Bron, and Melo.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kidd. Any of the big scorers seems to be able to score almost at will, but it's Kidd that's running everything. And his assist to turnover ratio is ridiculous.


----------

